# Taz was spayed today



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

I took Taz in this morning to have her spayed and a couple of baby teeth pulled. Just heard from the vet's office and everything went fine. I will be picking her up tomorrow after work. It will be strange tonight without her at home though. 

I was really worried about her and I didn't worry this much when I had Charlie neutered. Maybe it's because she's so small or maybe anxiety is catching and I picked it up reading about everyone else being worried when having their little ones spayed! I even had the pre-op bloodwork done just to be sure. I did talk with the vet about it before hand and he said the biggest worry with the little ones is keeping their body tempurature up and he promised to keep an eye out for that.


----------



## Maia's Mom (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm glad your little Taz is doing fine. I had my little Maia spayed on the 3rd and was worried. I also had the blood work done just as an extra precaution. It's been 4 days and Maia is now starting to act like her old self. I still worry about her stitches so I'm always checking them, but she has seemed to forget they are there, lol. I hope your little Taz has as quick of a recovery as Maia has. I will be praying for her!!!!


----------



## KD DEESE (Dec 20, 2011)

Get well soon TAZ!


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

I glad all went well


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

Wishing Taz a speedy recover.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Sending lots of hugs to you both!
Hope she heals super quickly!
The toughest part is behind you now.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

I was supposed to pick her up tomorrow but the vet called and said she did so well that I could take her home tonight. I gave her a light meal and held her for a while then tucked her in to bed to sleep it off. Thanks for all your sweet comments!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

So glad that you got to get her. I could not bear to have any of mine not come home the same day.
You both can get some rest now, she is safe at home, bless her!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Glad she is OK, I pray for fast healing.


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Glad it went well


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Glad Taz is safe home with you. Wishing her a speedy recovery. No more worries for momma.


----------

